# Teddy bear cut..



## sandooch

So cute! By any chance, is that poodle's name Sasha?


----------



## Ruey

no no.. she is Choco hahah..


----------



## Dante's Mom

Awww... It's very cute! My own preference is for a clean face, but that's the great thing about poodles; the diversity in hair styles.


----------



## Ruey

That is why I love to groom poodles..


----------



## LEUllman

Wow, that poodle looks exactly like a stuffed animal, which I guess is the point. Super-duper cuteness! Sure must be hard to keep that mustache clean.


----------



## Ruey

LEUllman said:


> Wow, that poodle looks exactly like a stuffed animal, which I guess is the point. Super-duper cuteness! Sure must be hard to keep that mustache clean.


Its not that bad compare to a white poodle.. Attached is white toy in teddy bear I did a while back. This is still not the worse I have seen. She is just wet with saliva..


----------



## sandooch

Ruey said:


> no no.. she is Choco hahah..


Wow, she looks exactly like this poodle on another poodle forum I frequent. Nice job!


----------



## Ruey

This is my Renee in teddy..


----------



## Ruey

sandooch said:


> Wow, she looks exactly like this poodle on another poodle forum I frequent. Nice job!


is it? I would love to have a peek of Sasha's pic!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Very cute! AWESOME groom!


----------



## Ruey

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Very cute! AWESOME groom!


thank you =)


----------



## FunkyPuppy

I LOVE THIS! Totally japanese! Question: what shampoo/conditioner do you use? And how do you dry your pups? Looks like you fluff dry... we don't have a fluff dryer at my work, so I take the nozzle off the force dryer and use a comb and slicker, til the dog is 100% dry. Since we switched to IOD, my poos are much poofier but i 've yet to get this perfectly poofed finish.


----------



## AgilityIG

Beautiful groom job!! Your Renee looks like a totally different dog with the different cut!


----------



## partial2poodles

So stinking adorable. Love those little Bear Bears


----------



## Ruey

FunkyPuppy said:


> I LOVE THIS! Totally japanese! Question: what shampoo/conditioner do you use? And how do you dry your pups? Looks like you fluff dry... we don't have a fluff dryer at my work, so I take the nozzle off the force dryer and use a comb and slicker, til the dog is 100% dry. Since we switched to IOD, my poos are much poofier but i 've yet to get this perfectly poofed finish.


Haha.. trust me, any shampoo will do this job. I have a shop, and sometimes I have some shampoo sample (from the supplier) to try, and got not much problem grooming afterwards. I will just use any everyday shampoo (best is still deep cleaning to wash away the body oil that often makes the coat soft and not that nice to groom)... no conditioner at all if I intend to do full groom. I will wash for second time if the coat is too oily, only once in a blue moon I get that. When I went to competition, I prepare the dog too much (wash 3 times deep cleaning and used cr bodifier and bla bla bla I forgot) that end up its hard to fluff, cause the coat is too 'dense' =P 

So, for everyday customer grooming, I prefer average coat.. I just shampoo them once, dry with force dryer.. and brush them after its completely dry. The fur length on these toys are pretty manageable to blow straight with force dryer. I don't normally fluff dry (if this means by using some sort of stand dryer and comb at the same time) cause its more time consuming for me, and hand sore from repeating combing... I only do that on my longcoat Shih Tzu. I did use a force dryer on a full continental toy before with not much problem hahaha.. but its not a good idea because it seems too dry afterwards, but she was in oil treatment, so it compensates a little.

BTW, I don't have any proper fluff dryer.. I just use the human saloon dryer, with the third arm on my grooming table to blow the long coats.

My Renee never in conditioners because her hair is tooooooo soft. I will only use conditioners for other poodles in between bath to make it more manageable for tangles.


----------



## Ruey

AgilityIG said:


> Beautiful groom job!! Your Renee looks like a totally different dog with the different cut!


She is more then 6 weeks since her face was shaved, and I want to redo it, and I haven't gain the permission urggh... she is my mom's baby.


----------



## Ruey

partial2poodles said:


> So stinking adorable. Love those little Bear Bears


Most (if not all) poodles over here are bears.. hardly find any with shave face! Except those going for show. They commented Renee looks ugly in poodle face :lol:


----------



## plumcrazy

I think Renee is ADORABLE with the poodle face! The teddy bear clip is cute to look at, but the refined and elegant face of a poodle is so beautiful when shaved clean! I think Renee is a cutie no matter what hairdo she sports, but I much prefer the poodle face (and I LOVE the bows at the ends of her ears!)


----------



## Ruey

plumcrazy said:


> I think Renee is ADORABLE with the poodle face! The teddy bear clip is cute to look at, but the refined and elegant face of a poodle is so beautiful when shaved clean! I think Renee is a cutie no matter what hairdo she sports, but I much prefer the poodle face (and I LOVE the bows at the ends of her ears!)


Her ear hairs get into her bowl, and she end up eating it, and create tangles. Tying it helps a little, but it is a new attention for my Yorkie to chew at :lol: Mom wants me to cut the ear hairs shorter and I said NO! Regarding her face, perhaps let her grow another round of teddy then shave her once again, not sure yet. Who knows I will shave it tomorrow? ^^


----------



## Ruey

A couple more teddies.. the last white one is a nice one :lol:


----------



## cavon

Renee is adorable!!! I love your signature pictures, the ears remind me of Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz!!


----------



## Ruey

cavon said:


> Renee is adorable!!! I love your signature pictures, the ears remind me of Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz!!


Mom wants her ear shorter, and I challenged her into the german ear.. and she walk away ahhahahahahha :lol:


----------



## Trillium

The pics are all so cute. But I've got to say I do love a clean poodle face. Not to mention its so much easier to maintain. I love the ear bows too.


----------



## sandooch

I don't think Sasha's owner would mind. This is the Sasha I was talking about:


----------



## Ruey

Trillium said:


> The pics are all so cute. But I've got to say I do love a clean poodle face. Not to mention its so much easier to maintain. I love the ear bows too.


yea, different people will have different opinion.


----------



## Ruey

Sasha is one cute little puppy! Look at her innocent face!


----------



## curlysmama

I really love the look of the teddy bear clip, not brave enough to try to it yet


----------



## Jelena

You are doing some awesome grooming!
But have to admit I like to kiss shaved poodle face more than anything


----------



## CoffeePoo

OMG!! I want my poodle to have that clip! haha.. but now, he is in a lamb clip.. soo... we have a long way to go.. haha )


----------



## Ruey

curlysmama said:


> I really love the look of the teddy bear clip, not brave enough to try to it yet


just shave it if you don't like it after you grow the face


----------



## Ruey

Jelena said:


> You are doing some awesome grooming!
> But have to admit I like to kiss shaved poodle face more than anything


im ok with both, but just get too bored with too much teddy sometime.


----------



## Ruey

CoffeePoo said:


> OMG!! I want my poodle to have that clip! haha.. but now, he is in a lamb clip.. soo... we have a long way to go.. haha )


What size are your poodle? Shouldn't be too long hmm.. months..


----------



## CoffeePoo

he's a mini.. and i think i'll clip him now, because it's summer.. still can't find the right clip..


----------

